

Commitment  - Icylicious
http://icylicious.herokuapp.com/commitment

======
toutouastro
I am 17 and had a lot of problems because of programming.I studied at this
prestigious school got kicked out because of my grades.I was learning python
and didn't care about school but I never regretted it

